# New AWD1 brag



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

2 weeks after earning our IPO1, Deja earned her AWD1 at O.G. Indianapolis SchH and Polizei under USCA Mike Hamilton. 

The tracking in Indianapolis was much harder than it looked though the judge, Mike Hamilton, took that into consideration. The grass/clover field was green with a good dew, but the ground was like cement and areas of bare cracked clay. It looked better from a distance. I have been tracking in short dry stuff and I think Deja found this far too easy in many ways. She coasted a lot. She nailed the first corner and article. On the second leg we were going with a light breeze at our back. I might blame that, but I saw her posture change as she caught the scent of some animal and totally blew past the second corner. I tried to help (which Mike said he would have also done) and even softly reminded her what we were doing. She made the turn, but was down wind so casted quite a bit and ended up missing the last article. 86 pts (articles are worth 10 at this level)

Obedience went better than with the IPO1, but I had some focus issues during the on lead heeling. For some reason she was very interested in the male we were paired with and then thought the guys working on the building with their air sprayer had to be watched. I did get a compliment for a correctly executed flip about turn. Off lead was much better though she lost a little focus just before our about. Sit in motion was excellent. Down in motion she flipped in front of me again, but this time I stepped on her. Recall was excellent. She bumped me lightly on the finish. Retrieve on the flat was OK though I felt it should have been faster. Retrieve over the jump was OK except for a slightly crooked front. On the send out she headed over to where I thought the other team were standing so I yelled "NO, HERE" and she instead headed around blind 5 and I told her down. That was our big point loss. 93. 

Protection, well........ Definitely some control issues to work on and some other things. She slammed the helper on the attack on handler out of the blind and on the long bite. Mike liked her a lot. 90 for a total of 269 and a courage and hardness rating of 10. 

So Deja is now Dejavu zu Treuen Händen IPO1 AWD1 AD B/HOT. 

I do like this AWD1 routine which is based on the old SchH1, the true breed test, rules.

Vala also got to have a little fun when she was the dummy dog with Jim Alloway's young dog doing his IPO2.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a BIG congrats !!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!! :congratulations:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations !!!!! :happyboogie:

Lee


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

It was really nice! 

Deja has a lot of presence and attitude. Can not wait to see her next time.

Nice to see some females like that this weekend.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Super! You guys have been busy.... And productive 

I was up that way, wish I could have stayed for the trial.


----------

